# Crayfish Fight Pics



## BackInAction (Jul 12, 2012)

No harm was done It was a stalemate .But the funny thing was when they were fighting all the other fish gathered around to watch them fight .It was a like wrestling match . 

The best thing is when the fish sleep .The crayfish just walk over them like they are apiece of rock and ignore them and head right to the plants . I dont know what was more funny , my red devil and my wolf fish back in the day fighting consonantly for the cave back . .I wish i had pics of them .They where monster . at least 14 to 15 inches a piece



Pictures by backinaction1 - Photobucket


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Great pics!! Thanks for sharing! A video would be even more fun!!... :lol:


----------



## BackInAction (Jul 12, 2012)

Jakiebabie said:


> Great pics!! Thanks for sharing! A video would be even more fun!!... :lol:



I know .I couldn't find my video camera .
The fight happen so fast and i grab any one of my cameras that were near by . I should've taken a picture of the fish hovering above them .It look so cool .It was like they were taking bets who was going to win. 

I love crayfish .They're the best clean up guys in town .Better than any catfish . But they could be real vicious when they're hungry . This is the reason that i put some plants in the tank. Its like a snack after dinner for them .

They eat my plants all the time ,But they leave my fish alone because they always have a full stomach . I guess every couple of months i'll be buying new plants .


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I agree, crays are awesome.
They are great cleanups! I have mine in his own tank, since I don't trust him. Lol but he can't even catch feeder Rosie's or feeder goldies, he'd rather wait til I try to feed the feeders and steal their food. *sigh*


----------

